# Electricity from a tiny creek?



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

My new groundwater pond is overfilling at a rate of several gallons per minute. Dug into a spring it looks. While I will wait and watch over the seasons for consistency, I was wondering if there was anything possible with this sort of creek?
Someone was saying it could be used to generate electricity. I'd be interested so long as it was cost effective.

Thanks!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The power needed to run a generator is based on the amount of water and the "fall". You don't need a lot of fall, if you have lots of water and you don't need lots of water if you have lots of fall. What is the available fall near your spring? Can you build a flume to a low area to get more fall?


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

google "micro hydro". Might try a small underflow waterwheel to"get your feet wet  first". Old TMEN had plans for one.


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, will do. Being on flat land, I'm lucky that there is about 1.5' fall, which is from the pond, 30' to the ditch. So doesn't sound impressive but will read up.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

What's "old TMEN"? I'm on a tidal creek, but it runs to mud at low tide. Can an underflow paddlewheel, set up above the mud so the running tide hits it going in and coming out, give me a way to use that power? I can't set anything on the bottom, it would sink in the mud. I've heard tidal power is great because the mass of the water is huge, even if the speed is fairly low.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

old TMEN= The Mother Earth News before they went glossy rural lifestyle.


----------



## Cash (Apr 24, 2007)

small flow + small fall = small amount of electricity. The most successful microhydro installations I've seen combined low flow with lots of fall -- off the top of a bluff in one case. Talk about free energy. Gravity rules.

Tidal power: Won't you get in trouble with your state Department of Environmental Protection or coastal zone protection agency if you install anything on tidal water without permission?


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

I see this thread is old, but Dirtslinger, if you are reading this there was a guy on Lasqueti Island BC that made micro-hydro systems. Can't remember his name, but anyone on Lasqueti would know!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Backwoodshome.com has a plan online as well. Scott Gentlemen is the author.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

If you're a member of any Yahoo groups, check this one out..

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/microhydro/

Lots of info there and folks to ask questions to that actually do it..
~Don


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I just saw this thread. Dirtslinger, what did you decide and how is it going?

Kitty


----------

